# residency pref. for military?



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok as most of u know i am active duty military, well i moved my wife and kids to a civil service town last april, my mail goes there, my license everything now has me in this civil service town, so even though I am away and active military can I still claim residency preference for this town?


----------



## km515 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes you can. I just finished my four years and I maintained my residence the entire time I was in. It may be a little late for this but make sure you are a registered voter....when I was doing my residency preference I got a letter from town hall stating I was a registered voter and that was all the HRD needed..... Also if you have not done so make sure you send a letter to the HRD claiming you are a veteran.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

All you need is your original contract( if you still have that) which states your home of record. its also very easy to change this (HOR) through S-1. DD 214 as well is valid for residency for your entire enlistment at HOR address.. You can change your home of record right now to montana to avoid state income tax if you want and change it back to mass. later before you ets and you will still maintain your residency because it will only list the home of record you want on your DD 214.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey thanks guys, i was home on leave and renewed my license and did not registar as a voter..DOOAHH! I have my orginal contract for both army and navy, however they both say my previous address which is not civil service, oh well i will registar to vote and change my HOR now. It might not make a difference on the apr 2005 test because i won't get around to taking it until oct 2006, but i should be golden by the time i get around to the apr 2007 exam. it would b nice if i could score the same or better ( 98 ) as i did on the last test and have vet &amp; residency pref. i am gonna have 2 DD214 with 2 different address on them.


----------



## km515 (Dec 2, 2004)

If you took the police exam in 03 and you can not make the 05 exam because of the military you are entitled to request to remain on the list when it is established for one year with your old score...the reason being is that the HRD will no longer mail the test to the education office of where the service member is stationed so they extend this opportunity for people on active duty.... I don't know your current situation but I requested to be put on the 03 list with my 01 score and right before the year was going to expire I got offered a position....I had great luck with my experience with the HRD as everyone I talked to was helpful and they worked with me while I was deployed so you may want to try calling there and having them explain all your options.


----------



## Dumptruck9 (Jan 25, 2005)

Not to get your hopes down or anything but you have to have lived there or claimed residency there for atleast one year prior to taking the exam. I went through all this mess myself as I didn't want to work in the town I grew up in so I had my wife and family move to another town 6 months before I got out of the military. I didn't get residency preference for that test but I did by the time I took the next one.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well i think i am getting extended 6 months so i won't be back in town until Sept 06. So I doubt i would get hired in a civil circus town. I get out mid sept 06, take th etest get the results around December 06 well there is gonna b another test spring 07. So if i do get picked up it would be cool, however i will have res pref for the next time anyway.


----------

